# Photo of bike rack on Scout needed



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, does anyone have a photograph of a bike rack fitted to a 2008 scout? Or any Scout if the models are similar. 

We are getting one fitted next Wed but the company admit they have never fitted one to a scout before and because of the location of the spare wheel are not sure where exactly it goes. They have spoken to Auto Trail who told them that only one model will fit which I believe is the Oministor, and they are going to have a go at putting it onto our MH on Wednesday but I just thought that if someone had a photograph of one fitted already then it might just point them in the right direction.

I'm sure they know what they are doing but figure any assistance we can provide must be helpful (at least that is my reasoning behind it).

Thanks in advance


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

www.motorhomes.mobi/Motorhomes/tabid/95/ ItemID/20578/Motorhome/Auto-Trail-Scout+SE+6+Hyline/Default.aspx

This has a picture. Tried to save image but for some reason couldn't. Couldn't create a link either. You should be able to cut and paste into the address box. If that doesn't work, highlight address and google search it.
Pete


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Is this the pic?


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!!!

Excellent, I can now print this off and show it to the dealer on Wednesday. Would much prefer to err on the side of caution with these things.

Thanks once again.


----------

